# [SOLVED]Program do backup'ów

## Bialy

Witajcie,

Po moich ostatnich optymalizacjach w sprzęcie został mi się jeden nieużywany dysk.

Chciałbym go przeznaczyć na backup'y stacji Linux'owych jak i M$ (XP i 7).

Dodatkowym wymogiem jest robienie backup'ów przyrostowych i możliwość wybrania katalogów/partycji/dysków przeznaczonych do backup'ów.

Opcjonalnie mogło by się przydać przechowywanie różnych wersji tych samych danych.

Czytałem ostatnio o bacula.

Co o tym myślicie?

Macie jakieś przeżycia z takiego rodzaju programami?

Proszę o opinię i sugestie.Last edited by Bialy on Tue Jun 01, 2010 6:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

duplicity albo rdiff-backup.

----------

## ernov

Nie prościej oskryptować sobie jakiś kompresor plików?

Moim zdaniem cała idea backupu przyrostowego pryska, gdy spojrzeć na taki rdiff-backup, który po prostu kopiuje dane (cmiiw) do drugiego katalogu. A gdzie kompresja? A gdzie oszczędność miejsca?

----------

## canis_lupus

Moze rsnapshot?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *ernov wrote:*   

> Nie prościej oskryptować sobie jakiś kompresor plików?
> 
> Moim zdaniem cała idea backupu przyrostowego pryska, gdy spojrzeć na taki rdiff-backup, który po prostu kopiuje dane (cmiiw) do drugiego katalogu. A gdzie kompresja? A gdzie oszczędność miejsca?

 

duplicity (autora rdiff-backup) kompresuje diffy.

----------

## lazy_bum

I ktoś testował duplicity/rdiff-backup z OSami MS?

----------

## Bialy

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> I ktoś testował duplicity/rdiff-backup z OSami MS?

 

it is not a heavily tested configuration  :Wink: 

Narazie nic lepszego niż bacula nie znalazłem.

Kolejny plus dla bacula, jest taki że wspiera M$ 64bit.

--EDIT--

Wybór padł jednak na bacula.

Dzięki za sugestie.

----------

